# Ammo shortage easeing up!



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just got out of Academy Sports to pick up some ammo. Shelf was full,had a good section and there was even 22 lr on the shelf! No limits except what your wallet can do. Looks like the panic buying has passed. How are things in your area?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Much the same here


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

It will be "eased up" when I can purchase 2 Boxes of Federal 550 round 22lr ammo at either of my Regional Super Wall*Mart Stores after dinnertime on a Sunday evening .


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> It will be "eased up" when I can purchase 2 Boxes of Federal 550 round 22lr ammo at either of my Regional Super Wall*Mart Stores after dinnertime on a Sunday evening .


How many consolation prizes do you figure people buy when they can't find their ammo at Walmart? I think it's calculated. Nowhere else in my town has an ammo shortage; only Wally.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

indie said:


> How many consolation prizes do you figure people buy when they can't find their ammo at Walmart? I think it's calculated. Nowhere else in my town has an ammo shortage; only Wally.


I can find all the 22 Ammo I need @ 25% to 40% Markup elsewhere , I can also get Brass Cased .308/7.62x51 for 40 cents a round (shipped) via Mail order (But here in California soon I will need a License to Purchase Ammo and Mail order will be outlawed )


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> It will be "eased up" when I can purchase 2 Boxes of Federal 550 round 22lr ammo at either of my Regional Super Wall*Mart Stores after dinnertime on a Sunday evening .


and it's not $40+ a box ......


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> (But here in California soon I will need a License to Purchase Ammo and Mail order will be outlawed )


That just makes me :vs_mad:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Temporary have you been watching the news . I think some more folks will be arming the selves .
Keep in mind Green laser do have some disadvantage's .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Keep in mind Green laser do have some disadvantage's .


Care to explain????

I have red, infra red, and green ones.

Those on long guns are IR.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm getting e-mail deals for 22LR all the time now. Bulk and case sales as well. Buy a couple AR's and get free ammo. I'd say the supply has finally caught back up. Good time to buy before the next panic hits.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am starting to occasionally find 22lr at the local Walmart. Not all the time. Not back to the prior availability yet.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

There has not been an ammo shortage since Trump took office. It has been plentiful with the ramped up production and easy available in all calibers including .22 LR.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> There has not been an ammo shortage since Trump took office. It has been plentiful with the ramped up production and easy available in all calibers including .22 LR.


I have not seen Federal Bulk Box 550 Round at either of my Super Wall*marts in my region (Shasta County / Far Nor Cal) in over 5 years (And I visit twice a week at one or both)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> I have not seen Federal Bulk Box 550 Round at either of my Super Wall*marts in my region (Shasta County / Far Nor Cal) in over 5 years (And I visit twice a week at one or both)


Plentiful online. I buy almost all of my ammo on-line. Much cheaper and you can get anything. Ammoseek and Gunbot being two good sources.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Should get even better. CCI just completed a new, state of the art, automated .22LR production facility in Idaho. The old plant is staying in production too.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The Wallys around here have lots of ammo, including 22lr, no limits


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Bi-Mart is a small membership store here in Oregon and they have 400 round bricks of 22lr for $24.00. That is .06 ea. Unlimited quantity. 17HMR is still expensive at .11 each.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Care to explain????
> 
> I have red, infra red, and green ones.
> 
> Those on long guns are IR.


 Green does not always show up well on Black T shirts and hoodies.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> There has not been an ammo shortage since Trump took office. It has been plentiful with the ramped up production and easy available in all calibers including .22 LR.


production has always been steady - the demand was eating up everything and creating the shortage - with Hellery out of the picture guys have started to spend elsewhere ... picture can change in a blink - one burned CVS in some city or if missiles fly overseas - the shelves empty again ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Green does not always show up well on Black T shirts and hoodies.


Green shows up 10X better for me, the IR comes out green on the PV-7 screen.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Green shows up 10X better for me, the IR comes out green on the PV-7 screen.


 Not one some black items. That is one of it's down sides. Also battery life , but that has turned around


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Not one some black items. That is one of it's down sides. Also battery life , but that has turned around


To me the laser(red or green) is a backup or augmentation to the tritium sights on handguns.

Being old, old school, the iron's are the go to, even those with nuclear assistance,

Been using the CT brand for over 25 years.

First pair was installed on a S&W mod. 60, latest, a S&W 1911 SS with green, at least twice as bright to me.

Faces reflect the laser quite nicely, hood or not.

I have a hard time seeing the red laser, age has it's price that has to be paid.

Now, the IR on my M4 is like a spotlight, it has the option of visible or IR,

both show emissions brilliantly with the PV-7 or PV-4.

On the M-14, I only use a PV-4, distances are to far out for the laser,

plus I don't want to start making a mount for it to pair up with the PV-4.

But you are right, some materials absorb much of the light, including treated BDU's.

On another note, I eat up batteries with the dogs and the cats, more so the dogs,

I laugh my ass off watching their antics.

Neither are interested in the green ones.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Oddcaliber said:


> Just got out of Academy Sports to pick up some ammo. Shelf was full,had a good section and there was even 22 lr on the shelf! No limits except what your wallet can do. Looks like the panic buying has passed. How are things in your area?


Same goes for the buy bulk web sites, very seldom purchase from local stores. Some retailers still believe Mr Obama is in office and prices reflect such


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I will lose ability to Mail Order (Along with almost 40 million Inhabitants of my State very soon ) and it could happen to you too .


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

green lasers some fyi have a faster burn out time and require more energy to produce they also generate more heat to produce and seem to be more temperature sensitive from my experiences. as I have stated before about the only thing I put a laser on is a shotgun other than that I have used them to help teach my wife and kids how to shoot properly using the point shooting method. 
IR that makes sense, good idea maybe have to try it out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How a person chooses to use a laser, what brand , color type or price range is IMO their concern only. All I pointed out is a fact some time Green laser do not show up on black objects. Often times for some reason a lot of BG's wear black.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Cats love lasers ...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ammo is plentiful and getting cheaper. 
I'm buying.223 @ .24-.28 per round. 
.22 lr is on most sites with no limits. Have bought any of that in a while so not sure of current $$


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Box of frogs said:


> Ammo is plentiful and getting cheaper.
> I'm buying.223 @ .24-.28 per round.
> .22 lr is on most sites with no limits. Have bought any of that in a while so not sure of current $$


I have been unable to locate .308/7.62x51 Brass Milsurp ammo for under 40 cents a round (even @ 1k rounds )


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Looking real good as long as you dont want 7.62x54R or 5.54x39 in sealed tins but your okay with 20 round boxes for 8 plus a box. Even Walmarts here have bulk boxes of 22 rim fire available on a fairly regular basis again just at 8-10 bucks higher in price than before the Sandy Hook shooting.

Im just not buying! I am buying primers by the thousands and Powder by the Keg and bulk packages of Brass when I cant pick it up on the range and Bullets tho...


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

I picked up a couple of boxes of CCI .22LR hollow point 300 count for 20 bucks.
That's something in the neighborhood of 6.5 cents a round.
Not bad for CCI ammo.
Of course, we'll never see .22 prices like they were before the run/shortage.


----------

